

Cycloid Drawing Machine Simulation - krazydad
http://krazydad.com/blog/2015/07/12/cycloid-drawing-machine-simulation/

======
jozydapozy
Amazing! Webbrowser version here:
[http://wheelof.com/sketch/](http://wheelof.com/sketch/)

